# How many betta and tanks and other kind of fish do you have in your house ??



## bettarainbow916 (Aug 10, 2017)

Since i start this topic, i will tell you what i have and a little bit about me. I am a betta addict, probably born with it and also because i am from Thailand and living in the US soil now. Still go back to Thailand from time to time. I am a breeder also but i don't sell my fishes in aquabid or any other place in internet. I sell my fishes to few retailers in the US, Europe and Japan.

Now, i have at this moment 2250 betta including half moon, half moon plakat, crown tail and giant betta half moon plakat and also with few hundred betta fry on their way. Plus 10 cement containers full of betta around 2 months, that is a lot of betta right!!
I have 20 tanks from 10 gallons to 30 gallons full of females betta, i don't know how many but i think a lot of them.

I have a 60 and 100 gallons tank for my other fresh water fishes. 

I also have a 120 gallons tank for my salt water fish.

Now your turn.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I have one Betta. I am limited on space and don't have the room for multiple tanks, and before I get another betta I want an appropriate set up to house him or her in.

I am curious about the number of betta you have. In a different thread you said this...


> , i am counting 589 betta in my house, all over the place, more than all of you here together


 http://www.bettafish.com/129-betta-chat/743905-wasting-$$-import-betta-why-2.html Now you say you have 2,250. So which is it, did you just buy over 1k betta?


----------



## Rayana (Aug 22, 2017)

I have only one betta as well. New to the hobby


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I am running twenty tanks at the moment, ranging in size from 11 to 180 litres. Electricity costs are high here in Melbourne, and my fish room is very small, so I've reached my limit for the moment. 

In my fish room, there's at least one-hundred wild bettas of various ages. These live alongside 30-40 Melanotaenia Pygmaea (only three of which are adults), a group of four Pseudomugil Luminatus, a trio of guppies and their 30 or so offspring, as well as a pair of Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum 'Lagos Red' and their two juvenile offspring. Outside of the fish room, I have three Shubunkin goldfish. 

I think at one point I had close to 30 tanks (possibly more), but it became too much work.

I will say that if you are a breeder it doesn't take long for your numbers to reach ridiculous levels. I could have raised hundreds (possibly thousands) more fry to adulthood than I have over the years, but I prefer to raise smaller numbers of fish.


----------



## bettarainbow916 (Aug 10, 2017)

Rainbo said:


> I have one Betta. I am limited on space and don't have the room for multiple tanks, and before I get another betta I want an appropriate set up to house him or her in.
> 
> I am curious about the number of betta you have. In a different thread you said this... http://www.bettafish.com/129-betta-chat/743905-wasting-$$-import-betta-why-2.html Now you say you have 2,250. So which is it, did you just buy over 1k betta?





Yes i do have 580+ in my house and about probably 3000+ betta outside my house. I have a special place where i raised my betta. I built a betta jars system for all the males so i don't need to worry about changing water, the computer do it for me. I have a big plastic container of 500 gallons clean water for all my males. I spent about $30.000 building this system and the fish room. This was 10 years ago. I have been breeding betta all my life and still sending my top betta to Thailand to compete with them, won few rewards.

Now i have less cause a guy just ordered 300 today, now only 200+.


----------



## Rayana (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm very interested to see pictures of all of this sounds pretty awesome


----------



## r3gshelton (Aug 5, 2017)

OH wow! 

I had to count for myself---I certainly FELT like I had gotten a little "out of control"...but you have made me realize I am FAR from overboard! LOL

I have 6 Betta tanks at home. 5 of those are males. 1 is a female tank with 3 members. I have 2 males at work as well. 

For other tanks; I have a 20 gallon of mollies, 2 10 gallon guppies (soon to be 3) and 2 other 10's that I'm setting up currently. And THEN, I have a 55 gallon molly grow out at work. 

I suddenly feel justified to buy many more Bettas.... LOL


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

bettarainbow916 said:


> Yes i do have 580+ in my house and about probably 3000+ betta outside my house. I have a special place where i raised my betta. I built a betta jars system for all the males so i don't need to worry about changing water, the computer do it for me. I have a big plastic container of 500 gallons clean water for all my males. I spent about $30.000 building this system and the fish room. This was 10 years ago. I have been breeding betta all my life and still sending my top betta to Thailand to compete with them, won few rewards.
> 
> Now i have less cause a guy just ordered 300 today, now only 200+.


Thanks for the explanation! That sounds like an awesome system.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

I have 3 tanks at the moment. 

One is a 20 gallon community/betta sorority. 4 females and 4 balloon mollies, 3 cories, 1 bristlenose pleco. Highest maintenance tank.

One is divided 23 gallon betta tank with 3 bettas and like 50 fry.

Last is 10 gallon grow out with about 30 fry.

In my kitchen, there is a newly set up 3 gallon tub with my son's betta. And a 1 gallon with red cherry shrimp and 1 one month old betta. And lots of plants.


----------



## Stephcat (Jun 20, 2017)

bettarainbow916 said:


> Yes i do have 580+ in my house and about probably 3000+ betta outside my house. I have a special place where i raised my betta. I built a betta jars system for all the males so i don't need to worry about changing water, the computer do it for me. I have a big plastic container of 500 gallons clean water for all my males. I spent about $30.000 building this system and the fish room. This was 10 years ago. I have been breeding betta all my life and still sending my top betta to Thailand to compete with them, won few rewards.
> 
> Now i have less cause a guy just ordered 300 today, now only 200+.


This sounds very high tech! I would love to see some pics.


----------



## bettarainbow916 (Aug 10, 2017)

stephvanmatre said:


> This sounds very high tech! I would love to see some pics.




I am really sorry it is not possible. I remember last time i show my system to someone i thought he was my friend and we end up enemies. He tried to copy my system and make a business like myself but it did not work out because he did not have all the betta skills needed it. 
When you are a breeder, there is certain things you can show to others and sometimes you need to know your limits. Sorry.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thats understandable bettarainbow916. some people are heartless. sounds awesome though and keep up the great work!

also right now I have 7 chili Rasporas, 4 galaxy Rasporas together, lots of red cherry shrimp with snails. 1 pea puffer, 1 betta, and soon to have 1 figure 8 puffer. <3

five tanks all together. =)


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have 4 tanks, 2 5 gallons, 1 10 gallon, 1 1 gallon.
Two bettas (males), Two Hermit crabs, two goldfish. Moving the goldfish to a 10 gallon hopefully today.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have 1 community tank, a 20g high with a Flame Dwarf Gourami, Neon Tetras, and a Albino BN pleco, I have 3 10g tanks dedicated each to one male betta, 3 5g with a male in each, 2 more 5g each with a female, 3 2.5 gallons two with male bettas and 1 with a female/male baby betta, a 3.7g with a female betta, two 3 gallon tanks each with a male, and a 2 gallon tank with a female. 

So all together...16 tanks, 15 bettas.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I have seven tanks, but no Bettas, these days.


----------



## Fishingforcats (Mar 1, 2017)

I have two tanks currently. One is a 5.5 gallon betta tank and the other one is a 20 gallon high community/betta tank. I did have a 2.5 gallon betta tank set up but I took it down.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

20 litre partitioned Betta tank with 2 Betta's and a 65litre community tank with 5 neon tetras ,5 black tetras and 4 peppered cory's - with the filtration on the 65 I'm going to bump the tetra's up to 10 of each ,tanks planted so there's plenty of places to take cover or hang out for the fish!


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

I've got 4 tanks currently (hopefully going to be 5 soon), one 5 gallon and the rest 10s. all of my 10s are split with a male betta on each side. i tried to keep them all in my bedroom but i unfortunately share a room so they're all scattered about my house. i'm hoping to set up a 30 gallon i have in my living room for either a group of betta albimarginata/channoides or make it a native tank with various killifish from the everglades. haven't decided yet though :/


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I also have 4 tanks right now: 33 gallon community with cherry barbs, harlequin/espei/hengel's rasboras and cories, 12 and 6.6 gallon single betta tanks and a 8 gallon that's cycling (for a future betta).


----------



## AnnaSkor (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello. I bet your fish are beautiful. I have 12 bettas. I have a sorority of 5 crown tales in a 10 gallon, a dumbo who is sight impaired in a 2.5 gallon, a red crown tail male in a 2.5 gallon, another adorable dumbo in a 5 gallon and I split 2 other 10 gallons. One has a half moon male and a koi female. The other has a half moon male and a juvenile crowntail female. My sister lives with me. She has 5 bettas. All in 3.5+ Gallon tanks.


----------



## AnnaSkor (Sep 19, 2017)

Here's are my finned friends, baby girl is fast and I can never get a good picture of her.


----------



## VSA (Sep 4, 2017)

2 x 20 gallons, 2 x ten gallons, 1 x 8 gallon and 1 x 2.5 gallon (this one does not hold fish on a permanent basis.

Fishes are 3 x VT male bettas, 1 x platy, 12 x rummynose tetras, 12 x harlequin rasboras, 20 x otocinclus and 2 x panda garra


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a veil tail in a 10 Gallon by himself, Elijah Blue. A 2.5 gallon with an elephant ear Horton who is blind and can't be in a larger tank. A 10 gallon sorority with a veil tail Juliet, a crown tail Priscilla, and a baby girl I think is a veil tail. A divided 5 gallon with a Koi Kyra and a crown tail Athena that was way too aggressive to be in the sorority. A divided 10 gallon with a Delta Tail Aquina (my oldest) and a Crown Tail male Twilight. 

I also have 3 Koi outside in a temporary set up until I can put the pond together.

So that is 11 fish altogether and 6 tanks. This is my first sorority and I am struggling with the way they have to vie each other for queen bee or brood mare whichever you want to call it.


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

Two 5 gallon betta tanks, one with a snail in it along with my betta Hamilfin, the other with Casper in it
A one gallon tank with 2 goldfish, looking for a better tank for them


----------



## karavash (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a 6.5 gallon divided tank with two bettas and a nerite snail and a 3.5 gallon with a betta and a mystery snail.


----------



## BluBug (Aug 8, 2017)

I've a 10 gal community tank, a 3.5 gallon with a nerite snail & Max, a veil tail and 3 gallon with Moony the half moon (and an old tiny nerite snail)


----------



## positiveanimallover03 (Jul 15, 2017)

I currently have 1 10 gallon tank with 1 male Betta and 3 Snails (1 snail is almost fully grown, named Tiny, while the other 2 are still babies) I am looking to divide my tank one day and get another male or female... But right now, I am in the process of moving with my immediate family so, that will have to wait.


----------

